# cold weather



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a early model John Deere 5320 with a cab. Because it has the grapple and 4WD it is the tractor that gets used in cold weather to clear trees and the rare snow from the drive way. Around here a high temperature below freezing is a cold snap. Mid 20's at night and mid to upper 30's in daytime is cold weather, the teens at night is real cold for here. My tractor has the one battery in the step and it looks like there isn't provisions for a second. Cranking speed in the cold weather makes me think that something has to be different for you cold weather guys. I have worked at the dealership years ago so the block heaters I have installed came in a green and yellow boxs with a hefty price tag. Two questions then I guess; 1 options /suppliers of block heaters and 2 is there a dual battery option or anything for the cold weather most of you get?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I have a early model John Deere 5320 with a cab. Because it has the grapple and 4WD it is the tractor that gets used in cold weather to clear trees and the rare snow from the drive way. Around here a high temperature below freezing is a cold snap. Mid 20's at night and mid to upper 30's in daytime is cold weather, the teens at night is real cold for here. My tractor has the one battery in the step and it looks like there isn't provisions for a second. Cranking speed in the cold weather makes me think that something has to be different for you cold weather guys. I have worked at the dealership years ago so the block heaters I have installed came in a green and yellow boxs with a hefty price tag. Two questions then I guess; 1 options /suppliers of block heaters and 2 is there a dual battery option or anything for the cold weather most of you get?


In your situation I'd consider a battery blanket. A lot cheaper and easier to install.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How old is the battery? Doesn't sound like you ever get cold enough that it should slow it down?


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I will take those temps anytime. In the case of block heaters there are different wattages ie. 500, 750 up to 1500 that we have on one tractor. We prefer the circulating type over the ones that are an element in a frost plug in the block. These heaters get hot enough that you can't put your hand on the outlet side unless you want to warm your fingers. We run 15w40 oil all year round and don't have a problem. 0w40 is also available a lot of lads use it but I don't like the look of it so I stick with the 15-40. Different batteries have different cold cranking amps in the same size battery, I think they are referred to as deep cycle batteries, When I buy a battery I don't skimp on quality. I don't know if you had the tractor since new but maybe the starter needs to be cleaned and tuned up. We have one tractor that likes to have that done every few years and it makes a big difference for about $100.00 - $150.00. In this area where we can get down to -25 or - 30 for awhile at a time the diesel fuel is " enhanced for winter performance" it starts better and is less susceptible to gelling which is something to avoid at all costs you can use fuel conditioner and antifreeze also. All the little things that should be done for regular maintenance like good battery connections with electrolyte at the proper level, fresh fuel filters all make a difference when it gets cold. Then some tractors just like to be plugged in more than others. This morning it was probably in the low 20's here and two tractors that are about 8 years old started right up with just 15 seconds on the glow plugs but another tractor that I want this afternoon I have had plugged in for a couple of hours. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Starters can make a world of difference, had a 1755 Oliver that started decent when it was your kind of cold, got much colder and forget it. Had the starter rebuilt, replaced the cables with new and a 1000 amp battery and it cranks over now like a gas engine with no spark plugs in it, pops right off down to 10 degrees with no block heater or ether.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If you park it where the wind blows on the tractor and do quick fires and shut offs at pretty much idle, all batteries will prematurely fail. All batteries will eventually fail. Had the original AC/Delco Battery in my Silverado that lasted 9 years. All but 2 of the years, battery's life was in South Dakota. So I put another AC/ Delco in, it also has the wrap.

I kept having to trickle charge the original battery in a 2011 CaseIH 65A, it was only trouble free the first year. Had to replace it last spring. Which I guess is the life expectancy of a battery now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to your listed temps Wethay, a simple block heater from many tractor supply outfits(not expensive) will make a world of difference. I use them here in TN...but rarely. If we have a extreme cold blast and it gets down to single digits I plug mine in overnight and they instantly fire up the next day....pretty simple.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In the dead of winter I don't start something till I actually have enough use for it to get the engine up to operating temperatures and the batteries fully charged, nothing seems to kill a battery faster than short cycling when they are cold.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The battery is nearly new and a bit more amps than the Deere battery that came out of it. In cold temps especially I like to get the tractor up to operating temp if I start it, charge the battery and maybe get the condensation out of the engine. It cranks and starts reliably now but I would guess it wouldn't in the temps many of you are in. I guess I prefer to be real sure it will start in bad weather and my thought is even if it will start cold a coolant heater won't hurt anything, and may be easier on things. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

I live in a cold climate. Use to be colder, things have changed but we still get down into the -30's c. When the wind blows down from the north wind chill gets into the -50's c.

Everything is stored inside, unheated but out of the wind and gets plugged in. By plugged in I mean frost plugs, oil pan heaters and battery blankets - will not use a recirculating heater. We block in the front of rads with cardboard and antifreeze is mixed all the way down to -45/50. Diesel fuel is changed at the gas stations in late October from summer diesel to what we call arctic diesel. Won't freeze or gel, although I still add conditioner. Use Shells Rotella 15w40 all year.

Cycle the glow plugs a few times before start, let it idle at lowest rpm for a few minutes and finish warm up at 1100 rpm. While your sitting it's a good idea to play with the FEL. Warms up the hyd's thru the tranny on my kubota, makes for easier shifting and moving.

BCRick


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No chance of me ever having to worry about dealing with those conditions agriculturally. You sure live in a hunting paradise Rick.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

My folks (southern Ontario) say I live so far back in the bush I gotta come out to hunt. Not quite true. Routinely see moose, elk, mulies, whitetail, black and the odd grizzly bear - friend shot one in his yard just before den up, the odd ones are the ones you need to watch out for. Lots of coyotes, small wolf pack in the area, neighbor likes them so much he bought 500 sheep to feed them. Tells us we got ourselves a huge predator problem, we say to each other we got a sheep problem. Lots of cats around, bobcat, lynx and the occasional cougar. A few guys have hound packs, nice way to spend a day in the bush, treeing cats.

BCRick


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"small wolf pack in the area, neighbor likes them so much he bought 500 sheep to feed them."

Generous guy. How bad are the wolves on the sheep?


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

He loses 40 or so a year, all ages to the coyotes and wolves. Lost two of his dogs (Great Pyrenees) last year.

BCRick


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

BCRick said:


> He loses 40 or so a year, all ages to the coyotes and wolves. Lost two of his dogs (Great Pyrenees) last year.
> 
> BCRick


Rick, tell your friend to get a couple of Sarplaninac dogs, they come fom the sar planina mountains of Serbia/Croatia/Macedonia

the males grow to 150-200lbs they are big dog but very agile and long lived (15yrs) easy keepers and they know wolves instinctively. Make the Pyrenees look like wosses. They are built for your weather. Google the name sarplaninac and find out more about them.


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks will pass along to neighbor.

BCRick


----------

